# TULSA BOTTLE SHOW



## sodapops (May 4, 2010)

See Ya There[8D]


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2010)

This show was a huge success as usual.  Over 120 tables of cool stuff to look through.  If you are looking for a successful show to set up at, make plans to attend next year's show.  bottlingco


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 15, 2010)

*Yes, lots of all kinds of glass.  Plus factor is that the weekly Tulsa flea Market is held right alongside the glass show inside the same building.  There must have been another 130 to 150 tables of items!

 It was quite hot and sales must have been off, for I scored a green Mayfair(Open Rose) Console bowl for quite the low price late Sat afternoon from the flea market section.  
 I went for the soda ACL's which always show up and was happy with a mint Chief Muskogee and Jay Kola fro OK and several more from my want list.
*


----------

